# Need surround for an old school Punch SPP-154



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

So I found an old school Punch Pro 15" for $7 at Goodwill. The VC checks out but the surround is shot. Can anyone point me to a foam repair kit? I can get them all day long for other stuff but my eBay search came up empty.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Rockford Fosgate Speaker Foam Repair Kits

I'd call these guys.


----------



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks. I'll give them a call. I also just reached out to the seller I bought all my JL Audio and JBL foams from with all the measurements. With foam kits for all the obscure stuff out there, I'm surprised that these are also not readily available.


----------



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

I got with the guy I have bought all my other foams from on Ebay and he gave me the measurements for the kit below and they are dead nuts on with the factory foam. Looks like I'll have this thing back alive by next weekend!!!

Infinity SM152 Speaker Foam Surround Repair Kit 15" Woofers - Best Kit | eBay


----------



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

Plenty of places like Simply Speakers. They can provide one for you to do the repair or you can send it in for repair. I use Freeman Tuell in Dallas and like them.


----------



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

I got the foam I linked above and it fits perfect.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Good to hear. Always loved the Pro speakers, but they sure model weird when entered into a box builder program. Were you able to keep the original dustcap intact?


----------



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

SUX 2BU said:


> Good to hear. Always loved the Pro speakers, but they sure model weird when entered into a box builder program. Were you able to keep the original dustcap intact?


I actually do not remove the dust cap when replacing surrounds. My method is to attach the inner side first, let it dry, then play a 30hz test tone while applying the glue on the outer side of the seal. That keeps the voicecoil aligned. I've refoamed about 27 cones so far this way and all have been successful.


----------

